# Doc's "snip, snip" is Friday...:(



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I am really getting nervous....I've had his appointment set for quite awhile and now it's only two days away...:Cry::fear: I know it's routine, but it still makes me nervous! Can anyone fill me in on the types of drugs Hav's shouldn't get? I think that Isoflurine (sp) is the recommended "knock out" drug...what shouldn't be used?

Also, what panel do I ask for before the surgery.....forgive me for asking, but my memory is pretty short and I forgot to write stuff down.

Doc isn't too thrilled about loosing his manhood!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Judy, this is the part of pet ownership that I hate. Sorry I cant answer the other questions but we will be sending over lots of good vibes for Friday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, I know some one will have the answers I don't. But I will be sending out those healing vibes to you and Doc. My has time flown. I can't believe it's his time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have your answers either, though I'd be interested in knowing as well. I'll be sending healing vibes to Doc and relaxing ones to you.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the one thing i remember is after my dog had his procedure, he couldn't run or jump for about 4-6 weeks in order to prevent the stitches from tearing. keep his activity low and stay with him the rest of the day when you pick him up from the vet. also, don't feed him too much when you get home. the anasthesia can make their bellies upset so if he seems to be hungry, give him a little at a time throughout the day. something tells me he will be sleeping most of the time. the best thing, call the vet and get specific information, that will help put your mind at ease, ask for information regarding post op recovery as well. i stayed with my dog the day after surgery as well just to be on the safe side, if you can do it, that would be great.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Judy, The vet did a pre anesthetic panel ($43.00)-- a CBC panel ($18.00)-- and an electrolyte profile ($17.00) on Cicero before sugery. She use Isoflorane to put him under. He got a pain shot before coming home and also got Rimadyl pills to take for 8 days. He didn't have to wear a cone and he did real well. On the third day it was hard to try to keep him from running and jumping. All my worries and fears were for nothing. I hope Doc does as well. Good luck


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, he'll be fine! We had a 'junior blood panel' done 1 week prior to surgery so that we knew he was OK to go under. You might want to get the panel done ASAP in order to get results BEFORE his surgery. Otherwise there's no real point in a pre-op blood draw.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We all get nervous about this. But, I'm sure if you just read everyone else's stories about this, it might help you calm down. It also seems that the boys handle post-op much better than the girls. Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sending good, healing thoughts to Doc.
My vet does pre-op blood work as a standard procedure but I'm not sure exactly what it entailed without looking at the paperwork. I think Isoflurane and Sevoflurane (spelling??) are the safest ones. My vet also kept an intravenous drip going during surgery so that that post surgery they could inject something that brings them out of the anesthesia faster.
I'm sure Doc will come through great. Have a new toy or extra special treat waiting for him when he comes home.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Judy, good luck to Doc! Wish him a safe procedure and healthy, speedy recovery!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Judy, I will be hoping for a speedy recovery for Doc! Don't worry too much about it. I know, easier said than done, right? :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Here's to an uneventful surgery and speedy recovery for Doc. Also, don't forget to pick up a onesie or a pair of boy underpants - they seem to really work well according to everyone.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper was neutered a couple wks ago. He waddled around the first couple days, but after that you'd never know he'd had anything done. They told me to keep him chilled out as much as possible for 2, 3 days. And to hold off on food that day. I fed him a bit later though, because he was begging for it. And he hadn't eaten since the night before. He didn't get sick and never acted out of sorts at all. (other then the waddle, lol)
They also told me to bring him back in 10 days to get the stitches out. Well, I took him back and there were no stitches :frusty: Different vet did the surgery and she does all internal. They looked him over, though. And said he looked great.
And Bodie was neutered two days before we got him from the pound. They usually do the surgery the same day they adopt them out  Seems rough to me. Going home to a new place, right after surgery. But, even a few days later he was doing just fine. 
Niether of them had the collar thing they put on some. They didn't lick it, chew it..anything. It was all as uneventful and perfect as I could have hoped for.


Wishing your boy the best!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending good wishes your way for Doc! He'll be fine Judy:hug: Don't worry too much!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, I totally agree that sending a dog/pup to a new home the same day of a surgery is bound to be traumatic for some and at least a challenge for many! 

Judy, don't you worry. Doc will be just fine. (((hugs)))


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *Tritia, I totally agree that sending a dog/pup to a new home the same day of a surgery is bound to be traumatic for some and at least a challenge for many*!
> 
> Judy, don't you worry. Doc will be just fine. (((hugs)))


Yea, I guess some people thought leaving him there alone, the first few days was sad. That he'd be better off here, in a loving home. I saw being alone, in a clinic healing FAR better then a new house with four boys and two spaz dogs 
I still think he wonders what the heck happened to him, lol.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes....It's calming to know so many have have had little problem with the surgery. I know...I've had a lot of pets neutered or spayed, but for some reason, it's so different with these little guys! Maybe because of the internet and all the information we have now, we develop more fears.....

Tomorrow is the day......


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, have you had the blood panel done yet?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope all goes smoothly. Doc we will be thinking of you and are sending GET WELL SOON vibes!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Judy - I'm sure Doc will do just fine!



Judy A said:


> Doc isn't too thrilled about loosing his manhood!


He is not losing his manhood! He's losing the beans.. while the frank will remain intact! 

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ ound:

Judy~ Best wishes for a totally uneventful surgery and recovery for Doc.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Losing the beans*



Beamer said:


> Judy - I'm sure Doc will do just fine!
> 
> He is not losing his manhood! He's losing the beans.. while the frank will remain intact!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan you are way too funny. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We will be thinking of you and Doc tomorrow Judy :hug:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver and I (and also Moffat -- he's been through this) are sending good vibes for tomorrow!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Judy, 

Praying all goes well for Doc tomorrow. Will you take him home tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good thoughts going out to Doc tomorrow and hugs to you Judy.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Hang in there Judy I'm sure he'll be alright. Poor little guy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Geez, Ryan, that was a poor choice of words, wasn't it!! You are too funny and I'm a dork!

The vet does blood work before the surgery.....I am going to emphasize that I want to make sure the blood work is OK before they go ahead with the surgery..

He's sleeping already...sure hope I can! Thanks again for all the good vibes! You guys are awesome!


----------



## hectorhav (Apr 23, 2008)

I had my dog neutered when he was 6 months old - yikes! I was nervous has heck - the vet had never worked with a Havanese but plenty of small dogs. He came through like a champ - even though it was hard to keep him quiet. He also had one testicle that hadn't dropped completely and wasn't going to.
I used vicks vapor rub to keep him from licking too much but other than that it was smooth. He never even got sick.

Good Luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy, Best wishes to Doc for a successful surgery and an easy recovery. Try to get some rest.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sending a little guardian angel for Doc!
:hug:​


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sending good wishes to Doc for an easy neuter. Dogs can have aspirin but ask your vet about the dosage. My 60 pound standard poodle got 2 81 mg coated aspirins a day. A lot of old timers won't use rimidil (sp?) so talk to your vet about what's best for your dog. They should be able to run the blood panel the morning of surgery.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We are thinking of Doc today! :kiss: I hope he has a painless, problem free day and quick recovery!

:grouphug:
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I take him in an hour.....he's so confused this morning as the others have had some food but he hasn't. I wish I could stay home today, but maybe work will be good for me! Thanks again for all the prayers and good thoughts.....I'd better get ready for work, then I will have my prayer session!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Sending prayers and good thoughts to Doc and you Judy:grouphug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Judy - it's way better to be at work than sitting home worrying. And I know what you mean, I always feel like such a heel having to withhold the food and water. The poor little guys just don't understand.

Here's to a successful and uneventful recovery!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck to Doc today!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck today! I will be thinking of Doc. :hug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the prayers and good vibes....I called to check on Doc and he was doing well. I had the vet do a whole panel of tests....don't know all the results of that, but apparently everything was OK to do the surgery. I am so ready for 4 o'clock to come around so I can go get him! This has been the slowest work day ever!!! The kids are pretty restless too as they are ready for school to be out......I was just ready to get Doc! Thanks again....I'll post later when I see how he's doing tonight.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Judy, I know just how you feel. When I took Teddy in 2 weeks ago, I felt like the day dragged on until I could get him! Then, when he came home, it was like he had never left

I am so glad the surgery went well and hope he has a very easy recuperation!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

I am glad that Doc is doing fine after surgery. 
We are sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ugh, I hated not being able to feed Cooper. He's such a chow hound, too! That, and we'd just gotten the new puppy days before. He probably thought I hated him 

The ONLY time he showed any problem or distress was when I went to get him. They put him on the table and talked to me for a bit. When I went to take him off, I was careful where I put my hands to lift him and he did fine. Then he walked to the door. I wanted to carry him out, because it's a busy road and I always worry he'll get away from me somehow. I placed my hands up high..away from that area and he screamed like I was jabbing him with a hot poker. Vets, techs, receptionists all came running. I could have died, I was so embarrassed. They just looked at me, and I said "oops..guess that hurt?". They didn't say a thing, and I walked him out. Then he pulled away from me as I was trying to lift him in the car, yelping and "screaming" again. And I hadn't even touched him. Then insisted on jumping in himself (big no-no, I'm sure). 
So, umm..be careful where you grab? 
And can't wait to hear about your boy and how it went.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We are home.....he sure was glad to see me! He seemed just fine, but once I got him home, all he did was lick himself. Ugh...so, off I trotted to the neighbors to see if I could borrow a onsie. You should have seen her face when I told her what it was for!! LOL, it was so funny. Anyway, because she has two girls, Doc is wearing a purple onsie that seems a bit short, so I have a white one to try later. He is sleeping right now and not bothering it.....SURE GLAD I HAD YOU GUYS AND YOUR ONSIE SUGGESTION!! Otherwise, I might be sitting in his xpen trying to keep him from licking.

He is a bit swollen...is that pretty normal? I didn't get any pain medicine...he doesn't really seem to need it. Oh, for you guys that pay a fortune at the vet....is bill was $176 and $96 of it was a full blood panel! They did forget to trim his nails which I've already called them about. :frusty: That's the only part of the surgery that I looked forward to!! He needs them trimmed really bad and fights me so much, I'd let them go a bit knowing they could do it while he was out. YIKES! I was mad........

Thanks again everyone......I'm sure glad it's over!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Judy, I'm so glad it's over and he's doing good. Ollie was a bit swollen down there too, it looked like they didn't even take his little peas at first. It's probably not anything to worry about. Drats about the nails! I'm glad the onesie is working for you! I thought it was great too, plus he was really lovable afterwards and with the onesie it was just like cuddling a little baby! :baby: So glad it's over! 

Sending :kiss: for Doc and :hug: for you!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad he's doing well!
And um, "borrow" a onesie? No wonder she gave you a funny luck. You really plan to return it??? :biggrin1::biggrin1:
I think I'd be a good neighbor, and tell ya to keep it, LOL.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy, nice to hear Doc is home with his mommy now.  It is normal that there is some swelling. What type of sutures did they use? Sammy was done two weeks before we picked him up and the vet there used glue! I had no idea..... anyway, he healed well. 

Are you going in a week, to get him checked? You could get the nails done then. Too bad they forgot all about them! 

Good luck. First night/day might be a little rough and Doc might find a way to still get his stitches/wound area through the Onesie, so keep an eye on him. hope you all sleep well. Take care!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:Tritia...you are so funny!! OK, I did say "borrow", but she did say I didn't need to bring it back!! HAHA...but her daughter has outgrown it and she plans on selling stuff a yard sale.....I figure a good washing and it would be just fine!

Seriously, though, the look she gave me was priceless! ound:ound: And poor Doc hasn't moved since I put him in it...I think he's just too embarrassed to be wearing purple.
Marj, I don't know what type of sutures he got....I think the receptionist was new...she looked at him and said that he hadn't gotten any sutures outside that needed to be removed. I'm thinking I saw some, so I have to call tomorrow...geez...makes me wonder what in the heck's going on there!!! I think the vet is pretty good...he's the only one in town and pretty up to date, modern equipment, etc., but sometimes it's hard to get good help! But, he should have made sure Doc's nails were trimmed and whether or not I needed to come back to remove sutures!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought Cooper had sutures, too. I actually thought I could maybe remove them myself, LOL.
Then last Sat, we took him in. Only to find out, there weren't any.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So did you feel them? I can feel and see them....at least, I think I can


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Judy I'm sorry I'm in late for this but in a way I guess it's better now that I know all is well. Personally I think he looks super in purple. I hope you both have a good night and that he heals fast.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Judy,

So glad Doc is home and I sure hope he gets a good nights sleep. "You too"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, so glad Doc is home and doing fine. I think that is a very masculine purple onsie!!! and he looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Judy, what a relief that is over! Vinny came home with the collar thing on. I took it off right away because he was running around bumping it into everything. He tried to lick but it seemed like if I just said no everytime he finally gave up. I hadn't even heard of using onsies at that time or I probably would have. 
Gently rub Doc's belly for me.
Carole
xxoox
ps: he is very handsome!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

How's Doc doing this morning????


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, glad Doc did well and I hope his recovery is going smoothly.

He is adorable in his onesie even if it is purple. It takes quite a man to pull off purple! It's good for a man to get in touch with his feminine side :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Judy, glad to know Doc is doing well. He looks so cute in that onsie.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it really bad to lick? I could understand about chewing but how come they can't lick?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, that's a good question....I think it's because it causes more swelling and irritation. 

At the vet, they cut off his pee streaming hair....really not sure why they did that. Now I can't tell if he's gone or not!

He's doing great today, except he wants to lick if I take the onsie off. He's pretty bothered by it and starts digging in his bed when he can't figure out how to lick himself!

I was volunteering at the Special Olympics most of the day, so DH had to "babysit" as he calls it! Doc wanted to play with Izzy so he must be feeling more himself. We are stil keeping him in his expen most of the time..he's such a good boy...stays in there without any fussing!


----------



## hectorhav (Apr 23, 2008)

The vet told me that licking could open the wound because of how they 'glue' it together. Also, it isn't very sanitary. The vicks vapor rub worked for me when Carlos was neutered. He didn't like the smell at all and it also cools it down a bit - only a little dab will do ya.

good luck - not too many days left of itchy part anyway. Glad to hear everything turned out alright.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

TobyBaby said:


> Is it really bad to lick? I could understand about chewing but how come they can't lick?


The licking can cause the incision to open, especially if they use glue and not stitches. Shelby licked hers and it opened up a bit, but I caught her before she caused any damage.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww.....that picture of Doc in the purple onesie is adorable! Get well soon, Doc!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

So is Doc all healed and back to himself? Sounds like the stitches he got are the ones that "dissolve". You can see them early one, but they melt away in 10 days. 

Hope he has gotten over the purple shame!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww..he looks so cute in the onesie! That story of 'borrowing' one is too funny! ound:

Umm, I'm pretty used to the "CDL" looks. haha

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc's onsie came off last night...finally! He's so happy to have it off and so are we. He has stopped licking for the most part, so I think we are in the clear.

The dumbest thing I did was put him outside on a long rope while I was planting some flowers. The dumb part was that I forgot to take his onsie off and yep....poor guy ended up with a wet diaper! Geez......I had "borrowed" a white one too, so off came the purple and on went the white. He looked like a greaser in his new duds.

Thanks for all the well wishes and concerns.....love this forum!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to hear he did so well!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Aww poor guy wet his pants. Oh well, a good bleach job and all will be well. Glad to hear he's onesie free and I hope that the licking has stopped and he's feeling back to his old self today.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So Judy? Everything is as right as rain, I imagine? Hope Doc is doing just great today.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is fine now..thanks for asking, Marj. 

His only problem is the loss of muzzle hair presumably from Izzy chewing and pulling on it. It seems that all of a sudden, it is short and thinning!!


----------

